
Ask HN: Best (e)Book about Cryptography - yulaow
In the last few weeks I was looking for a (e)book about Cryptography that covers the basics and at least some advanced topics.<p>The problem is... it seems a book like that does not exist or at least I am not capable to find it. I have found a lot of books about the history of cryptography but without studies on real applications, some with a very deep math analysis but very poor on the rest, some other that focus only on examples without giving any information about how basic things works, and so on...<p>I think here on HN I am not the only one really interested on this argument so maybe someone already went that way and has some to share: Do you know any good resource, book or ebook about the argument that is not just a &quot;very partial&quot; treaty and that is well suited for a CS student?
======
kaivi
I assume that as a student, you get fed enough theory. If you want the close
to real-life crypto experience, I urge you to take on the Matasano crypto
challenges [1]. I was not bored by a single step of it, applying the (murky at
the time) theory in practice.

[1] [http://www.matasano.com/articles/crypto-
challenges/](http://www.matasano.com/articles/crypto-challenges/)

------
cjlm
Nigel Smart's introduction to cryptography book[0] is a very good resource.

[0]
[http://www.cs.bris.ac.uk/~nigel/Crypto_Book/](http://www.cs.bris.ac.uk/~nigel/Crypto_Book/)

------
olivierroy
both Udacity and Coursera have courses on crypto

